# #1 song day of your or your havs birthday!



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

Do you know the #1 song the day you were born?

If you wanna know go here: Http://www.joshhosler.biz/NumberOneInHistory/SelectMonth.htm


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*songs of my dogs...*

Daisy is June 15, 2004 Burn by Usher
Riki is November 2, 2003 Baby Boy by Beyonce


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

August 28 2007, "Beautiful Girls" by Sean Kingston

Too funny! There were three girls in Sophie's litter and her original registered name is Lori's Little Beauty!


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Perugina said:


> August 28 2007, "Beautiful Girls" by Sean Kingston
> 
> Too funny! There were three girls in Sophie's litter and her original registered name is Lori's Little Beauty!


A BEATLES song...


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

O.K. I *OBJECT*!! Maddie's song is "Promiscuous" by Nellie Furtado. Now the girl has lots of boyfriends, but that's going too far. She's a good girl! :biggrin1: ound:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> O.K. I *OBJECT*!! Maddie's song is "Promiscuous" by Nellie Furtado. Now the girl has lots of boyfriends, but that's going too far. She's a good girl! :biggrin1: ound:


ound:ound:
Comet-"SOS" by Rihanna
Oliver- "Foolish" by Ashanti


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby is "Sexy Back" by Justin Timberlake
Kodi is "Gold Digger" by Kanye West


----------

